# The "Torque" by Simple Shot



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I got this little gem the other day and this morning I had a chance to shoot it. I rigged it up with TBS ( first time I ever used this stuff ).

The cut was 1 1/8" x 3/4"x 7 Inch active. The first thing I noticed about the Torque was the wide prong tops.

They easily fit the 1 1/8" width of the band without flop over. You can actually use widths up to 1 3/4" on the fronts because after you draw back the width thins out and the band rides nice and level on the prong surface.

Another great feature with this slingshot is the grip. It is an Ergo design but what I like most is the very high grips for your thumb and index finger. For me,the higher you can grip up on the forks the better.

The Torque is a sweet design and even if you have big mitts like me,the small,pocketable size still handles good sized hands-it even comes with a paracord lanyard for extra security on the hold.

All in all I think Nathan has a real winner here. The frame is light,strong with a nice textured surface and any type rubber can be used,looped tubes ,flats, cubes,ovals. A very nice frame from a real master at a very affordable price too!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome FB!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Flatband said:


> I got this little gem the other day and this morning I had a chance to shoot it. I rigged it up with TBS ( first time I ever used this stuff ).
> 
> The cut was 1 1/8" x 3/4"x 7 Inch active. The first thing I noticed about the Torque was the wide prong tops.
> 
> ...


I ordered a green set up a few days ago, I very much like the band attachment size and the adaptability. Since I shoot mostly OTT I'm looking forward to testing it.

wll


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

the offset handle must be different than center hadle fork


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Dan, the handle follows the natural contour of your hand-very comfortable.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dude, if it fits YOUR hand, it'll fit anybody's. :koolaid:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I ordered mine a few days ago. You hit on the very points I was looking for, fork tip width, finger grip area, and off set handle. It's also set up real well for looped tubes. Great review!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you "MY SON"!!!!! You'll love it Bud! :king:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Flatband,

It's great to see the Torque fits for your hand, thanks for the picture!

The offset handle is important for ergonomics but it also helps to make the assymetrical (side shooter) forks to be equally strong. So drawing force is distributed evenly.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts, you pointed out some very cool properties of this frame! Really appreciate that!

Best,

Tremo


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I had said in a previous post I was NOT going to collect too many sling-shots...but I am just starting so I am in the review and discovery process. the torque always intrigued me...the shape right? But I feared it because its an OTT only, and I for now am doing much better with TTF. That said...I got it...been practicing a few days...put some GZK bands with a Fowler patch from his store...

Finally this morning...I think I got the hang of OTT with this baby...this was my first "wrapping/tying the bands" on project. Not too bad. I kept feeling the X Clips just were not working for me with the Torque...it feels much better now. Getting there.

Oh yes..I am shooting it Upside down, based on demos I have watch. I like the feel of it better that way...its a keeper now.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice, I have heard the Torque is not a beginner frame due to the much narrower than normal fork gap, but practice makes perfect, so keep at it. 
Sounds like you're getting it figured out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I really wanted to like the Torque - the frame design is way cool. Definitely not for beginners. After trying several times, I could not make it work. Major respect for those who are able to shoot it. Well done, EagleRockDude. BTW - I understand that it can be shot both ways, handle curve up or handle curve down - whichever feels best for you.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I did have maybe two or three fork hits..which I did not even know could happen with an OTT..luckily I am using clay balls....I have just found over the last few days...you really need to be aware of how you hold the ammo. I just pinch the ammo itself....One thing I mentioned...I am not sure of the full history of this slingshot because its been around a long time...but I don't think the mod to allow X Clips is totally clean. To me because of the holes to allow tubes, they just don't seem to fit perfect...more than once when I inspected my bands, it seemed there was a bit of slip in one of the corners. And to address that, if i really tightened up, they would sort of move or shift out of alignment because of the slot/tube hole.

Now that I have tied the bands myselfI(I just had a hunch), I am shooting better. Maybe there is an issue there. Trying to be too many things at the same time. The X Clips work great on my scout. Who knows.

Its kinda early to judge for sure, and while the design does allow some really comfortable/interesting grips, probably a design like this is more trouble that its worth and I don't see any advantage other than the gripping. The old simple designs work just fine :>)

But I kinda like it cause its different, so it will probably stay.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I feel the same about all of the simpleshot slingshots that use the clips. They work, but hand tying works a lot better. I use the clips sometimes and they're great for the kids, but they only add convenience :koolaid:


----------



## WesTxguy (Jun 13, 2020)

eaglerockdude said:


> I did have maybe two or three fork hits..which I did not even know could happen with an OTT..luckily I am using clay balls....I have just found over the last few days...you really need to be aware of how you hold the ammo. I just pinch the ammo itself....One thing I mentioned...I am not sure of the full history of this slingshot because its been around a long time...but I don't think the mod to allow X Clips is totally clean. To me because of the holes to allow tubes, they just don't seem to fit perfect...more than once when I inspected my bands, it seemed there was a bit of slip in one of the corners. And to address that, if i really tightened up, they would sort of move or shift out of alignment because of the slot/tube hole.
> 
> Now that I have tied the bands myselfI(I just had a hunch), I am shooting better. Maybe there is an issue there. Trying to be too many things at the same time. The X Clips work great on my scout. Who knows.
> 
> ...


I'm glad somebody voiced what I've experienced with flip clips on this particular model. I started out with the clips and noticed I had to tighten them way tighter than on my Scout Lt and Xt. Tried tying the bands on and had a little better luck. Accuracy improved a bit also.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

WesTxguy said:


> eaglerockdude said:
> 
> 
> > I did have maybe two or three fork hits..which I did not even know could happen with an OTT..luckily I am using clay balls....I have just found over the last few days...you really need to be aware of how you hold the ammo. I just pinch the ammo itself....One thing I mentioned...I am not sure of the full history of this slingshot because its been around a long time...but I don't think the mod to allow X Clips is totally clean. To me because of the holes to allow tubes, they just don't seem to fit perfect...more than once when I inspected my bands, it seemed there was a bit of slip in one of the corners. And to address that, if i really tightened up, they would sort of move or shift out of alignment because of the slot/tube hole.
> ...


It's a weird slingshot. Not sure what the problem was initially(maybe it was the clips) but I am shooting pretty well with it now...just took some repetition...that said...why is that anyway :>)


----------

